# Anyone else get anxious in video games?



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I was playing bf1 (single player) yesterday and I started to get anxious while playing on of those stealth missions. Also in cod I get really anxious when playing SnD. Is this normal? Do normies also get anxious?


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

I would get anxious on SnD. I got especially anxious on that map block in cod 4. I always thought of people taking me out when I was sniping. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discopizza (Dec 12, 2016)

The Dark Souls series is pure anxiety from beginning to end. I tried the Resident Evil 7 demo with Playstation VR and was afraid to enter the hallway. I hate jump scares in general, but having it happen directly in front of your face is a whole new level!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I only get anxious if I'm playing something online... which is why I never do. I feel judged and inferior if I'm playing on a server full of people. I have no problem with stealth missions though.. I love stealth games. I tend to get a little more anxious when playing something more fast paced.. but if I'm alone I'm fine. I just tend to avoid playing something that will make me anxious... so I stick to campaign modes or single player only games.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I get nervous in Mechwarrior online(or other online games) since i just started getting into it and i don't want to look like an amateur or disappoint teammates.

But i never get anxious in single player games unless i play a perma-death/hardcore character. 

I'm playing Iron man(perma-death) mode in Stalker: Call of Chernobyl and let me tell you firefights are nerve wracking. And going artifact hunting scares the crap out of me.
Stalkers isn't exactly an easy faceroll game, but with a hardcore mode it take the difficulty to a whole new level.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

When I play games on the hardest difficultly, I get really anxious cause I'm worried of being killed and starting the same checkpoint over and over.

And I get anxious in horror games.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't play many video games because I get super anxious when something is trying to kill me in the game, or even if there's a time limit that runs out. I like puzzle type games, and whenever my kids come across one with no dying in it, they tell me about it.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I wussed out playing the Friday the 13th beta this week because I was so anxious. Primarily because it was on PC and I am mostly a console gamer.

I played one match and the Jason Voorhees in my match DCed. Every time I would try to play another match, my nerves would get the best of me and I would close out the game.

This happens with a few other games I want to try as well.

Perhaps I will just get FT13 on Xbox One, get comfortable with it and then buy it on PC.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

I get very anxious with boss fights.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't get much anxiety in single-player games, with a few exceptions. 7 Days to Die can ramp up my anxiety sometimes because I'm so pressed to gear up and build a suitable defense for every seventh day. Plus I like to play it YOLO-style for some reason.

Obviously I get very anxious in multiplayer games. I hate it when people tell me how I should or shouldn't play so I hardly ever run dungeons in WoW anymore. I used to love tanking but now I get a ton of performance anxiety and feel like I'm never good enough, even though I used to tank 40-man raids in vanilla. :sigh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I only get anxious with violent games (which I generally don't play) or in multiplayer mode.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Horror games or difficult enemies/bosses. I don't play that much and I'm not that great but I try


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

yes, normies get anxious

I think the average person gets anxious in SnD. It's no different if you put in hours and hours into that game mode though. You will start to not feel the pressure as much.


----------



## vOptix (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm playing Infinite Warfare and if I start doing really good like starting out 20-0 or something I'll get really nervous all of a sudden then start doing bad.

Not all the time though.


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

I play a lot of counter-strike at a high level, a competitive game with voice chat

You're under pressure to perform 24/7 as you get to the higher ranks so I had to get used to that, it's probably the most anxiety provoking multiplayer game. But I think it helped me with talking to random strangers on the internet on voice, even if some of them are angry russians it's fun to argue back.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I do too. The thought of dying and being attacked really makes me anxious, been playing Dark Souls a while now so isn't too bad. Also felt like this last time I played GTA V though :/


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

EVE fleets. Good lord do I get on pins and needles. 

"Did he say jump?"


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Anxious? I get scared as ****. Every ****ing game gives me heights of anxiety I didn't even know my heart could handle. I'm the most pathetic piece of cowardice I have ever seen in my life. 
Such a coward coward coward coward coward coward coward coward coward coward **** I am.


----------



## Discopizza (Dec 12, 2016)

Nekomata said:


> Yeah, I do too. The thought of dying and being attacked really makes me anxious, been playing Dark Souls a while now so isn't too bad. Also felt like this last time I played GTA V though :/


Have you done Anor Londo yet? The boss fight there is intense. lol.


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

I can only play turn based games like pokemon or transistor anything that takes impulse decision or skill gets me too anxious and frustrated and I give up in minutes. I'd love to play more games I just stress out when im not immedietly doing well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

That's why I avoid competitive/ranked lobbies, because of anxiety. Public/unranked online games are fine.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm positive anyone that cares about their performance get anxious. Especially in public lobbies.


----------



## Discopizza (Dec 12, 2016)

I turn off voice chat in all online multiplayer games so I don't get yelled at for sucking.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Veracity said:


> I'm positive anyone that cares about their performance get anxious. Especially in public lobbies.


For sure.

Not only that but people online can be such pricks simply because you're not there to slap them on the face if they say something offensive. It's like the ultimate say what you want when you want because no one is there to stop you.

It's a huge reason why i don't play online games where you need a mic. My temper flares too fast and i don't want to get into a badmouthing contest with a 12 year old squeaker or a ****ing 25 year old man-child. Id much rather just play the damn game and if we lose, we lose, end of story.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

You gotta be kidding me. Who the hell gets anxiety over video games?


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah, I used to get stressed when i played two against one (the one being me) strategy missions in Halo. I still enjoyed it, but i knew i was getting too involved. i'm always trying to prove myself through something, more than just a game at that point.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

iminnocentenough said:


> You gotta be kidding me. Who the hell gets anxiety over video games?


Your comment + your signature is bueno :eyes


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Sprocketjam said:


> Your comment + your signature is bueno :eyes


What? I just can't fathom how anyone can get anxiety over video games of all things. It's pretty ridiculous if you ask me. No offense


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Manhunt made me anxious as ****.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

I do big time on multiplayer because people can be caustic if you suck. I have huge anxiety with Overwatch and havent touched it in months. As for solo play, yeah the aforementioned Souls series.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Only time get anxious is in PVP if there's a lot on the line. Such as EVE Online, or clutch situations in games like World of Warships.


----------



## AusDeutschland86 (Jan 17, 2017)

I played Titanfall 2, the single player mission and got pretty anxious when I had a boss fight. As a matter of fact I got so anxious that avoidance started to kick in. I also avoid playing online games, because it causes alot of anxiety in me. I hate it when I play bad and get a message telling me I'm trash or something. I'll just insert a "lol" here, not because I'm trying to say that I'm a good player, but because I find my fear so laughable?? Hmm, maybe it's good that I can laugh and myself, but maybe not...I don't usually tell people these things, so maybe it's a nervous giggle?? ;-))

Actually I think I'm afraid of conflict or something. Man, I don't know.


----------



## MeganAshlee (Jan 17, 2017)

I play call of duty with my boyfriend, my brother, and his girlfriend quite often but I've been trying to avoid it because every time I play I get extremely anxious and I can't figure out why. My palms get really sweaty and I get really frustrated and I feel uncomfortable. I also feel the intense urge to cry. I wish I knew what was causing this. I'm generally comfortable around these people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I lurk alot.

Just a laugh here or there, or something along the lines of "are we ready" or "I'll heal you".


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't know if it's anxiety related.. but if I play multiplayer games.. then sometimes I'll get these massive adrenaline kicks where I begin shaking.. and then my accuracy fails big time.
Quite an annoyance.


----------



## dreamer97 (Jan 10, 2017)

*It happens to me...*

_I get really anxious when trying to beat a hard boss. Feels as if I'm literally fighting the thing myself. I worry I'll die and have to start it all over again._


----------



## bbrownleather (Jun 7, 2015)

that's the only time when that feeling is good +_+


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

i got so fukn anxious in Amnesia the Dark Descent


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

As @Mattsy94 said, Manhunt made me anxious as it felt just so wrong. I can even remember the first kill which is with the plastic bag over the head and the scribble graffiti on the wall which says "kill this dumb ****" or something like that. Good old R* ;D

The only other games that make me feels anxious is if it's online and the team/party are counting on you so for instance when I was healing raids in Wow, then you felt the pressure especially if you're still gearing up etc but luckily the guild I were in were down to earth and normal and we all helped each other etc. Really really good guild as it goes. That's when I was addicted to it. Like all-day every day addicted.


----------

